# Eddie May



## Lorren68 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was reading on the muzzleloading forum, and a guy posted about ordering cast roundball from Eddie May out of Chatsworth Ga.  Have any of yall heard of him?   I am meeting him today to pick up 200 .490 roundballs for $14.00


----------



## RickD (Apr 7, 2012)

Best and cheapest balls you`ll find


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothing wrong with his balls.
Field Rep Bernie Goldsmith
NMLRA


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 7, 2012)

I picked up my rb today, and found out he carries a full compliment of ML shooting/cleaning supplies. He does not carry powder.


----------



## Flintrock (Apr 8, 2012)

Good Guy. Knows his stuff


----------



## kvistads (May 11, 2012)

Anybody who shoots muzzle loading matches at most club events around GA knows Eddie.  You can find him at most of the popular shoots such as club Rendezvous, State Championship and NMLRA Territorial matches.  Eddie is a good guy.


----------



## Redleaf (May 17, 2012)

I heard from a reliable source today that Eddie had sold his casting equipment and got out of the business.  Anyone else heard this?  I know the guy he is supposed to have sold out to and he's already in the pistol bullet business,  so the balls will be available from him I guess.  Eddie had a Magnus machine and several sets of moulds for it.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 17, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> I heard from a reliable source today that Eddie had sold his casting equipment and got out of the business.  Anyone else heard this?  I know the guy he is supposed to have sold out to and he's already in the pistol bullet business,  so the balls will be available from him I guess.  Eddie had a Magnus machine and several sets of moulds for it.



I dont know if there is any truth to it but I will call him tomorrow and find out.


----------

